# Aus Java XML-File an PHP-Skript senden: Encodingproblem?



## Deban (27. Jul 2004)

Hallo

Ich sende per Socket XML an eine PHP-Serveranwendung:


```
os = new DataOutputStream(new BufferedOutputStream(sock.getOutputStream()));

....

os.writeBytes("<?xml version='1.0'?><xmlstring id='meinindex'><message>" + meintext + "</message></xmlstr>"+"\0");
os.flush();
```

Das klappt alles wunderbar, solange ich auf Sonderzeichen verzichte. Nutze ich welche, meckert PHP:
domxml_open_mem(): Input is not proper UTF-8, indicate encoding !
domxml_open_mem(): Bytes: 0xDF 0xDF 0x61 0xE4

Hat jemand eine Lösung dafür?

Deban


----------



## DP (27. Jul 2004)

mahlzeit.

schreib folgendes in deinen xml-kopf:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
```

grüße


----------



## Deban (27. Jul 2004)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mahlzeit.
> schreib folgendes in deinen xml-kopf:
> 
> ```
> ...



...fühl Dich umarmt!


----------



## alex-t (4. Aug 2004)

@Deban: kannst mich in die geheimnisse der xml datenübertragung an php scripte einweihen? evt. schmeisse ich dann meine post queries über board.


----------

